
Paul Graham’s Y Combinator leaves Boston, entrepreneurs dive under the bed - fogus
http://muckandbrass.com/web/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=2752694
======
simonQ
why is it always "paul graham's Y Combinator" if trevor, robert, jessica, and
paul are all equal partners?

~~~
jpwagner
Very polite of you to point out, but it's clear why.

~~~
moe
It's the sandals.

------
flipper
The author of this article unwittingly makes the argument he was trying to
oppose, which is that money drives your choice of location.

He acknowledges that his startup was 100% bootstrapped and profitable. In
those happy circumstances it doesn't really matter where you are located,
unless taking venture capital would help you grow faster (if fast growth is
your goal).

However most startups wouldn't exist without some capital, and Silicon Valley
has the highest concentration of wealthy tech investors. Those investors like
to be able to keep a close eye on their investment, ergo all the entrepreneurs
cluster where the money is.

------
philwelch
The article isn't loading for me, but didn't this happen a few years ago? I
have to wonder, why the submission now?

~~~
jpwagner
Wasn't loading for me either. Went to the homepage of that domain and scrolled
down til I found it. Article is 8 months old.

~~~
borism
Loaded for me just fine at first, site now seems to be a bit slow :)

Anyway, the point he's trying to make is that it doesn't matter much where
your start-up is based in today's day and age.

~~~
jpwagner
Unless of course you need to hire someone who doesn't telecommute 100% of the
time.

~~~
cemerick
Uh, right, because talented people only ever live in Silicon Valley (or the
largest 20 cities, or whatever). Every startup's prospects relate to their
geography uniquely, and the herd has nothing to do with where any particular
startup should be located.

------
manish
"Otherwise, start your business where you’ll be happy and where you’ll find
like-minded people." Seems this was one of the reason YC left Boston,

~~~
tlb
All of us liked being in Cambridge, We certainly didn't leave because there
weren't like-minded people there. But being bi-coastal sucks, so we had to
choose.

